# Quelle est l'autonomie de votre batterie ?



## Powerdom (27 Février 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté il y a deux mois un PB G4 550. Il tournait sous OS9. la batterie etait morte 2 minutes d'autonomie. en migrant sous X.3, j'ai conservé ma batterie pour des questions de couts en laissant le PB sur le secteur.
puis je me suis apercu que ma batterie reprenait de la vigueur. et a force de chargement et dechargement (jusqu'a extinction du mac) j'ai maintenant 1h30 d'autonomie j'utilise principalement apple works- freeway- et de la retouche d'image. jamais itunes avec la batterie.
mais ma question est la suivante. dans le menu, le pourcentage de la batterie passe de 97% a 5% avant de m'afficher un message comme quoi le mac va s'eteindre. a ce niveau il fonctionne encore 20 minutes.
c'est pareil chez vous ?

merci


----------



## Zyrol (27 Février 2004)

As tu fais les mises à jour pour la gestion de la batterie ?
ça peut venir de là, sinon peut être que c'est ta batterie qui a un réel probleme...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2004)

je vais chercher de ce coté afin de bien verifier si j'ai toutes les maj.
merci


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2004)

3H30 environ pour ma batterie...


----------



## polo75018 (28 Février 2004)

moi elle marche tres bien, jusqu à 4heures si tu mets la luminosité pas trop forte, t as du tomber sur un mauvais numéro!


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Février 2004)

polo75018 a dit:
			
		

> moi elle marche tres bien, jusqu à 4heures si tu mets la luminosité pas trop forte, t as du tomber sur un mauvais numéro!



La mienne sur un tibook867, jusqu'à 4h45 - 5h avec luminosité à 30% environ et en faisant marcher qu'un seul logiciel à la fois style Xpress, photoshop, word, acdsee....


----------



## vincmyl (29 Février 2004)

Oui voila faut régler la luminosité, Airport etc....on arrive au 4H d'autonomie


----------



## Madmac (29 Février 2004)

Salut,

Ma batterie m'a fait le même coup au bout de 3 ans.
Cet été, ça a commencé grave à déconné. elle tiens 10 à 20 mn alors qu'en juin, elle tenait bien 3h00 tout à fond...

enfin, certains me disent que 3 ans c'est bien déjà.. donc je ne me plains plus.
je ne sais pas si chez d'autres constructeur c'est pareil ??!!

Madmac


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Mars 2004)

Pour l'instant ma batterie tient environ 3h30 4h00 sur un Alu12" Rev.A, en faisant attention à la conso (ne pas mettre X-Plane en route sur batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Avez-vous essayé de faire un reset de la batterie? Je ne me rappelle plus de la manipulation, mais je sais que ça règle pas mal de problèmes...

Sayô nara !


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Oui réinitialiser la batterie...mais pour lui, je crois qu'elle est vraiment naze


----------



## Madmac (1 Mars 2004)

comment fait-on sur 1 iBook 466 SE (Coquillage) ?

Madmac


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Mars 2004)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> dans le menu, le pourcentage de la batterie passe de 97% a 5% avant de m'afficher un message comme quoi le mac va s'eteindre. a ce niveau il fonctionne encore 20 minutes.
> c'est pareil chez vous ?


Sur la même machine, reçue en Décembre 2001, c'est exactement pareil chez moi. Le niveau de la batterie s'effondre en 1 heure, puis le message d'alerte s'affiche à 5%, et la machine fonctionne encore une bonne vingtaine de minutes...
Pour l'autonomie, j'ai donc à peu près 1h30 sans changer de réglages en application bureautique. Si je lis une vidéo, par exemple, je ne tiens pas 5 minutes


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Ca coute cher une batterie pour Palourde?


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Comme tout le monde, Alu 12 (Rev.B) 4-5 h en fonction des trucs (Airport, Luminosité..)

_Vous avez vue je suis sage là _


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca coute cher une batterie pour Palourde?


Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce site spécialisé dans la batterie...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez vue je suis sage là _



Oui, ça m'étonne de toi d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2004)

la mienne tiens encore 1h sur itunes en ecran de vieille a partir du momment ou il m'affiche moins de 10 min d'autonomie... allez chercher a comprendre pourquoi...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2004)

Bug d'affichage...


----------



## Marcant (2 Mars 2004)

Alors je tiens 4 à 5 heures avec l'éclairage de l'écrant à 6 et sans se connecter à un réseau via airport !


----------



## chagregel (2 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça m'étonne de toi d'ailleurs...











Tu peux toujours bricoler quelque chose 






Pardon MacBidouille


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2004)

C'est clair que c'est vraiment du bricolage


----------



## seblefou (5 Mars 2004)

Possesseur d'un iBook depuis un mois, j'ai testé mon autonomie lors d'un aller retour Brest-Paris en TGV (4h30...)
Mon p'tit 12 pouces tient le temps d'un DVD (Daredevil) plus deux heures et quart de travail sous iTeXMac (un éditeur de texte spécialisé pour LaTeX), ce qui m'amène à une durée max de 4h15 - 4h30 d'autionomie si je ne fais tourner que iTeXMac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pourvu que ça dure !!


----------

